# Mrs Browns cottage



## Mikeymutt (Aug 9, 2015)

after a day out with red mole and woobar and there better halves and me playing gooseberry we decided to visit this old bungalow..named after the owner of the site not the TV programme..the house sits in the middle of an old nursery and was quite a size..I really enjoyed this site..


























































And a few from the nursery side of things..


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice photographs. I spotted a few treasures in the house. Nicely done and thanks for posting.


----------



## krela (Aug 9, 2015)

Yeah that mug in the second to last pic is priceless! 

Thanks MM.


----------



## smiler (Aug 9, 2015)

krela said:


> Yeah that mug in the second to last pic is priceless!
> 
> Thanks MM.


Nah, It's the cassette recorder krela, make a few quid on eBay that would.
I enjoyed your post Mikey, Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 9, 2015)

Very nice, reminds me of one of my explores.


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 9, 2015)

Definitely one of my favuorites this one, it didn't look too promising in that first shot. Many thanks for posting.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 9, 2015)

and he delivers again! awesome stuff chap


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 10, 2015)

Cracking report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 10, 2015)

I really love the photos you got here Mikeymutt! I can't wait to see this place


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 10, 2015)

Rubex said:


> I really love the photos you got here Mikeymutt! I can't wait to see this place



Thank you rubex that is much appreciated..


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 11, 2015)

What a time capsule! Thanks for sharing your excellent shots!


----------

